# Help with extremely limited diet



## glutenfreemama (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm looking for some advice since I am getting very frustrated with my limited food options.

I've had ibs for 20 years with varying symptoms. Since having my daughter 4 years ago my symptoms took a turn for the worse. I had severe ibs-c then was diagnosed with celiac disease 2 years ago. Since going gluten free I've actually gotten worse!! I now have ibs-d with urgency. The only things I can eat with minimal distress are boiled chicken breast with no skin or fat, processed cheese slices and white rice.

I am overweight and want to lose a few pounds but find myself so hungry and eating too much. I think my body tells me I am hungry because its looking for some vitamins and minerals. Even vitamin pills make be unwell.

Although it doesn't make sense to me the more processed a food is, the better I tolerate it. For example, raw or evaporated sugar cane is a trigger whereas refined is less so. Same with cheese, regular vs processed. 
All grains other than white rice give me symptoms. 
Most vegetables and fruits make me very ill. Sometimes I can tolerate a small amount, 1/8th cup, of peas or carrots or cabbage or banana or lentil chips.........although if its too often or too much I am unwell. 

I had a hydrogen breath test for fructose malabsorption which was negative and have been told by my gi that it "just my ibs."

I would like to add in more vegetables somehow. Any thoughts on cooking and blending?

I can't risk feeling too unwell since I have to keep up with my high energy daughter.

Any thoughts, advice or comments are appreciated.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well it seems you gravitate to the higher fodmap veggies so that may be part of the problem.

Have you looked at the low FODMAP diet?

You could try berries if you want more fruits than bananas alone and these veggies tend to be the better ones: sweet potato, spinach, zucchini.

Lentils and beans, cabbage and peas are all gassy foods, the carrots may be OK.

There are quite a few threads on low-fodmap eating so read around and you may find things you can eat.

If you are hungry all the time one thing you may want to to is be checked to see if you have gastritis as that pain feels almost exactly like hunger pains.


----------



## glutenfreemama (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for your reply

I have checked out the low fodmap diet and am unsure if it will help. Many of the food listed safe are known triggers to me. Also I forgot to mention I can eat an "Extend Bar" every morning. And it seems to have a lot of fodmaps yet doesn't make me ill. Here are the ingredients. 
Medicinal Ingredients: Soy protein isolate (10 g), uncooked cornstarch (5 g), arabinogalactan (fructooligosaccharides) (2 g), milk protein isolate (casein) (2 g).
Non-Medicinal Ingredients: Maltitol, oligofructose (fibre), glycerine, chocolate liquor, cocoa, maltodextrin (fibre), sunflower oil, rice starch, sucralose, lecithin, caramel, salt, natural and artificial flavour.

I have not been checked for gastritis but will mention it at my next gi appt


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well it isn't always the right diet for everyone, but I thought it might give you some fruits and veggies to try that may be OK since you seemed to have low tolerance for some of the higher fodmap veggies.

And it does pull out EVERYTHING that could cause gas and a lot of people find if there may be some they tolerate OK, usually people tend to eliminate all the fodmaps and if that helps then they see which, if any, and how much of higher fodmap foods they can do. If you already know you tolerate something you don't have to eliminate it.

Generally cooked (any method) is easier on the system than raw, but I don't know that pureeing them does much more than the cooking does.

Gas volume isn't the only IBS trigger, but it can be for some people. Usually it is more the gas from the fodmaps in wheat than the protein in wheat that seems to be a problem for IBSers. Rice is also low in fodmaps as well as being gluten free.


----------



## JTWinterz (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Gluten Free Mama, read my blog on the JTWinterz's Blog and email me at [email protected] I suffered for over 40 years and only fairly recently have I had the opportunity to change this nightmare just like you have. We live fairly close by and this would be an easy conversation. Most people have yet to run the gauntlet of this that and the other as I have. And I am finally living life again. You'll understand why I have taken this approach when we are in contact. Love and respect with your health challenges. JTW.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

Try eating starchy, soluble-fiber vegetables like sweet potatoes, carrots, butternut squash and potatoes (I know potatoes aren't always classed as a vegetable but they do contain a lot of useful vitamins, like vitamin C). Cook everything VERY thoroughly, until it is completely soft - fruits as well as vegetables. The cooking helps to break down the insoluble fiber so it's less irritating to your gut.

A guide to the different types of fiber.


----------



## Jenny Raye (Feb 16, 2013)

The best fruit for me is blueberries, which never give me problems even if my stomach is acting up. The best veggies for me are green beans, potato, and carrots. Potatoes and carrots actually make me feel better when I'm sick.


----------



## Janina (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, best wishes with feeling better. I've tried those Extend Bars to help me sleep at night since I wake with low blood sugar. I think they are not good for those of us with IBS due to some of the ingredients but if you tolerate them, that's great. You can make your own extend bars with safer ingredients or you can try a snack that has protein and complex carbs right before bed, such as a small portion of chicken and cooked squash or rice. If the Extend bars are the only thing that helps you keep your blood sugar stable, you can try mixing UNcooked cornstarch into lactose free milk or almond milk, unheated. It is the uncooked cornstarch that breaks down soooo slowly that helps with blood sugar dips, but this may not be an issue for you.


----------



## DanielLindstrom (Mar 16, 2013)

Work out is the best way to keep in good health and fit, but training too much can cause long lasting health problems, When you are not sure of the appropriate strategy of exercise, A health and trainer can help training properly....


----------



## jacobgordon (Mar 22, 2013)

This is the list of allowed foods of our health centers diet chart: Meats, beans,
vegetables (minus root vegetables), quinoa, plain yogurt, berries, nuts,
spices and herbs. I am assuming that healthy fats and oils are allowed
as well as unrefined salt.To know more contact through our Website & talk with our Nutrition expert www.avinandan.in


----------

